# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Near-death experience or lucid dream? Researchers solve the mystery - Mother Nature Network

## Dream Guide Team

Mother Nature Network*Near-death experience or lucid dream? Researchers solve the mystery**Mother Nature Network*TUNNEL VISIONS: The classic light at the end of a tunnel scenario frequently experienced by people under anesthesia may be a *lucid dream*. (Photo: MarkCoffeyPhoto/iStockphoto) In a new exercise by a California organization that studies *lucid dreaming*, *...*Near-Death Experiences are *Lucid* Dreams, Experiment FindsLiveScience.com*all 3 news articles »*

----------

